# Alright I have a Dell Studio XPS 435MT and...



## Dizzy714

...need to upgrade my power supply. I installed a 1.5Tb HDD in the system, so I'm running two HDD's now - called Dell and they said that I need a power supply over 600w's: BUT, they couldn't find anything over 360w's [which is what's currently in my system] to fit in the chassis supposedly. I did a couple google searches, and a guy made a post on a forum saying he'd like to upgrade his power supply on the same system, and a guy lead him to the Corsair TX 750. So does anybody happen to know if this will fit?

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMPSU-750TX-750-Watt-Certified-compatible/dp/B000X2677A


----------



## johnb35

What else do you have on that system?  If all you added was a hard drive and the power supply is only a 360 watt, then as long as you don't have a high end video card, you wouldn't need a bigger PS.  I think Dell just wants your money, like every other company does.


----------



## Dizzy714

I'd agree, but if that was the case then he would of tried selling me something - the phone call ended with basically him telling me there's nothing I can do because the biggest PS they have that fits my computer is 360w's, which is what I already have. I will give a quick experience with my current PS, though. I have my own home studio, and the equipment is ran through this computer. Ever since I installed the 1.5Tb HDD, vocals recorded through the system came out real thin, hollow, and metallic sounding. I've tried different mics, different preamps, and a different interface and they all did the same thing. I removed the 2nd HDD, and the next session I did came out with perfect vocals - so I dunno. I plan on eventually getting a high end video card on the system anyways, so I might as well upgrade right now. I'd just like to know if this PS should work with my system or not.


----------



## johnb35

You would have to measure the existing one and compare it to the one you want.  Not sure how much room is in your computer for the power supply.


----------



## Dizzy714

On Amazon it's listed as: Product Dimensions: 6.3 x 5.9 x 3.4 inches ; 4.4 pounds - I'm sure that's not talking about the package dimensions, right?


----------



## johnb35

No, those dimensions would be the actual power supply dimensions.


----------



## Dizzy714

Alright cool, even if those aren't the exact dimensions of the current one I'm sure I could rig it to work.


----------



## schw32m

Give this a look.. should be a compatible replacement for a dell supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703011


----------



## Dizzy714

Looking for something atleast 600w's. But from the looks of that one and the Corsair, the dimensions are a little bit different - hmm.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

It looks like your case will fit normal power supplies. Is this picture showing the same computer as yours? If so in the picture the guys upgraded his to an Antec Earthwatts so you should be able to fit most PSU's, they are just going to be tight in there.


----------



## Dizzy714

Yeah that one will definitely fit, there's only a .1 difference in the width - with the Corsair's there's a .4 difference so the only way I'd be able to fit it would be shaving off the part of the cases railing, which wouldn't be too big of a deal.

EDIT: Nvm the amazon's description had their measuring's backwards, the depth of the Corsair is 6.3 - so that'll totally work.


----------

